# Succeeding in China



## jev545

My questions is, in what ways can someone have success in China? Any suggestions on investing in certain industries, starting business in certain areas, learning about China, etc.? Economic trends, culutral immersion suggestions, and any other suggestions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## wef345

you need to research areas that the government taps as a focus for growth. This can be risky, as you need to pick the right companies, but if you invest well, you can make enormous gains. If you want to do business here, you may want to start with e-commerce as a cheap entry point. You could consider selling goods online at places like taobao and hire a cheap translator for a one time job of translating your item descriptions into Chinese. If you want to immerse yourself in the culture, you need to preferably live in an area outside of a major city. “2nd tier cities” are a great place to start as few people speak English there and you will see one of the fastest growing sides of China.
I hope my advice helps! Good luck!


----------



## nihaohello

I "sort of" work in the IT arena...

The jobs in China that were lost in the Western struggle to understand Information Technology are the 'real' IT jobs in China.

You may do well as a banker/IT Manager in the UK - but in China you simply won't. To understand the culture takes years. I've been in China for a while time, but I'm back in the UK now.

Marketing and advertising are growing areas, particularly in the automotive sector, due to larger disposable incomes of city populations.

The question you have asked is so wide-ranging, that I can't really answer it, to be honest. It would take a huge debative essay.

What is your industry? To be 'successful' in my terms would mean comfortable, and able to save a siginificant amount of money. I keep work and private life separate, so I would obviously enjoy my time as an expat at the same time, but that doesn't count in my definition of 'success'.


----------



## Hangzhou Outdoors

Just remember whatever your business earns here has to stay here. There are ways to get about that but its very difficult take profits out of China so whatever you do, always looked in the long-term.

Real estate is still one of the fastest ways to make money if you have the $$$ & connections to invest before this bubble bursts.


----------



## Marvel

Actually I think you can do some China traditional business,like china ,textile ,silk, scarf,and some small artware, and so on 

I am a Chinese girl,I want to learn my English well I am new to this forum


----------



## dj_freace2002

Living in China isn't so easy anymore as everyone things.
I've been here now many years and had my up and downs, but at the current situation its difficult to do the right step.
Everyone wants a piece of the chinese market and makes money with China.
Well its easier said then done.
For all the new bees I wish them good luck


----------



## cucas

if you want to stay in China for a long time,you'd better learn mandarin first, and make a plan what you want to do, what's your interest，this kind thing is easy and always be omitted ,but it is important.


----------



## mona88

In China, I think real estate and e-commerce are hot areas that one can make huge money from. But first of all, you'll need to be able to speak Chinese, that's the main issue!


----------



## mukallawi

from my point of view making money in China as a new expat is quite difficult, because of language barriers, rules, regulations,etc... but china is very useful for export purposes only, u need to have a business somewhere else in the world and import goods from China or u can work for international market not for Chinese local market....


----------



## biofena

Hello guys,I recommend you to participate in the export market from China to the middle east.


----------



## taobaobuy

It's nice place for foreign friends to do business in China,they are popular in China.


----------

